# New Member from Bluffton,IN.



## NorfolkSouthern1068 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hello;
Name is Dewey Jacks,..but I go by "NorfolkSouthern1068".
I'm new to the hobby,and more or less just getting started on my 4x8 layout,...a LOT of fun work ahead. I still work a full time job,so I work on my layout when I can and when budget allows.
I am not modeling any particular era or location,..just freelancing and coming up with something on my own. I am modeling the grain industry,though. I'm going DCC right off the bat. I'm doing HO Scale,btw!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

WELCOME to the asylum! LOL! I'm no moderator or anybody important, just a fellow traveler who also does "HO, freestyle". 

HO, good choice, have you gotten an operating system yet? I'm partial to NCE as it was "idiot proof" in my case!

Have you learned about the "code" size of rails, 83, 100 etc? 

Are you using sectional track, flex track or a combination of both? Cork Roadbed or no?

In "freestyle" of course anything goes but do you favor Steam or Diesel?

Every time a "newb" shows up it rekindles the excitement of that first "go" for me and I get all fired up!

Please post pictures of progress and it is IMPOSSIBLE to ask sillier questions than I have so if you hit ANY kind of snag do not hesitate to ASK and someone will SWOOP in and help!

We have all been where you are now!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Welcome!

Mark


----------



## NorfolkSouthern1068 (Sep 25, 2016)

Chip said:


> WELCOME to the asylum! LOL! I'm no moderator or anybody important, just a fellow traveler who also does "HO, freestyle".
> 
> HO, good choice, have you gotten an operating system yet? I'm partial to NCE as it was "idiot proof" in my case!
> 
> ...


I'm using Code 83 sectional track from Atlas. 18" radius curves.
Have,..and going to be using,...NCE PowerCab for my DCC.
Favor diesel.
Cork road bed. Foam insulation board to cut down on noise/vibration. Will be gluing track to road bed as the track nails that came with my layout package from Atlas will not be long enough to protrude through the foam insulation board. Most,..if not all,...of my locomotives will be from Athearn Genesis line,...one locomotive I have already is an Athearn Genesis EMD SD70ACe NS "Erie Heritage" unit. When I have more funds available,I'm going to have the lighting upgraded to LED and have an ESU decoder installed. Athearn does a great job on the detail of their Genesis locomotives,but one gripe I have with them is why they won't upgrade to LED lighting. My rolling stock will be mostly Athearn as well,..I like the detail they put into their product. Second choice rolling stock will be from Atlas,..they have some freight cars I want that Athearn doesn't have. I shop www.modeltrainstuff.com for practically all my RR gear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome aboard Dewey. If you run into problems ask. There are many here willing and able to help.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome! This place is proof that all of the monkeys ain't in the zoo!

It sounds like you're off to a great start, but if you run into something sticky, shout! There's lots of help and encouragement available here, just for the asking.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum dude!

I'm so happy to see there are still people getting into trains.

Too many people are happy to stare at a touch screen as their only hobby.

Good on ya!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Welcome! There are several of us "Hoosiers" on the forum. Good to have you!


----------



## NorfolkSouthern1068 (Sep 25, 2016)

Well thank you all for welcoming me to the forum,...good to be here. And yes,...if I run into a problem,I won't hesitate to ask.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't forget to start a thread in the "My Layout" section and take loads of pictures!


----------

